# Festool ETS EC 125/3 5" Random Orbit Sander



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great review, Thx for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I couldn't agree more. I have spent a bunch of hours with the ETS 125 in my hand and it's a fantastic sander.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## sawdustjunkie (Sep 12, 2013)

I have to ask this!
Why is it so much better than say a Dewalt or Porter Cable 5" sander?
They are all 5", So I am wondering how it can sand better

Steve


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

The lower center of gravity creates better balance, it also allows for easier sanding of rounded edges. The ergonomics closely resemble that of air sanders, which i got used to and now prefer. The larger motor of this model as compared to the Dewalt and Portercable you mentioned also aids in quicker material removal. My 5" Dewalt vibrated 2-3 times as much as the Festool.

One feature I forgot to mention before the the pad break, I had left the Festool and school and needed to use the Bosch as a result. The wasted time waiting for the sander to stop adds up when you are sanding multiple small or narrow parts.

I agree the Festool products are all expensive, however I greatly appreciate the design focus around dust collection. The Dewalt and Bosch do not collect as much of the saw dust as the festool does. The added power of the festool allows for the use of the dust extractor without decreasing sanding efficiency.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Of course! It's a Festool; but who can afford them? Not saying they're not worth every penny but…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

If I could, I'd buy two of everything Festool makes. But then people would mock me for owning Festool, while secretly knowing that if they could, they'd buy two of everything Festool makes…


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

The Festool ETS EC sanders are excellent but the ETS EC 150 was the first Festool I ever returned in the "trial window". The only reason was the Mirka Deros I had was simply better (and unfortunately even more expensive). Over the years I had moved almost completely to Festool and to some degree tried to stay there but the internet kept driving me to try tools from Mafell and in the case of ROS Mirka, now I am back to having a mixed set of power tools. The move to brushless sanders is really a quantum leap in many ways and makes me think the PC 390 was simply too far ahead of its time.


----------

